# Heimserver aufbauen



## egor (20. März 2013)

Hallo Community,

ich hätte erstmal grundsätzliche Fragen.

1. Lohnt es sich einen Server selbst aufzubauen?
2. Möglichst Stromsparend? Mit WakeonLan Funktionen usw.....
3. Relativ Kompakt?
4. große Kapazität /evtl auch später erweiterbar

Also es geht bei mir um folgendes:

Ich habe einfach die Schnautze voll die Sachen von einer Platte auf die andere zu kopieren! Deswegen möchte ich eine Zentrale Platte / Server aufbauen. Wo ich all meine digitalen Sachen via Netzwerk ablegen kann und dann anschließend von allen Geräten im Haus zugriff habe. 

Dies sollte eine Standalone lösung sein ohne Monitor oder so. MAnn könnte ja über rmoute zugreifen vom Lapi oder so.


Hat hier jemmand Erfahrung in sowas?




Oder kann man sichs einfahc machen und einfach einen NAS server kaufen?

Grüße
Egor


----------



## Gast20140625 (20. März 2013)

Ob du ein fertiges NAS kaufst oder selbst was bastelst musst du wissen. Ein richtiger Server hat hatürlich viel mehr Möglichkeiten, man muss aber etwas mehr machen und hat einen höheren Stromverbrauch. 
Bei ähnlicher Leistung macht es preislich auch kaum einen Unterschied.

Ich hab einen Raspberry Pi als Homeserver im Einsatz, als Fileserver für größere Sachen ist der allerdings *nicht geeignet*. (100Mbit LAN bremst...)
Aber das große Backups sind ja nicht der einzige Einsatzzweck eines Homeservers.

Mit einem verlötetem Atom oder AMD E-Series APU wirst du im Idle wahrscheinlich unter 10W kommen. (geschätzt, ohne HDDs)
Bei Gigabit LAN kommst du theoretisch auf 125MB/s, realistisch je nach Platte eher 80-100MB/s.
Wenn du lustig bist, kannst du da natürlich auch deine eigene Website hosten, einen eigenen Mailserver laufen lassen, einen Drucker im Netzwerk freigeben, deine eigene Cloud haben, ...


EDIT:
Falls das mit dem "ohne Monitor" eine Frage war: Ne, den brauchst du spätestens nach der Installation nicht mehr. Solange er am Netzwerk ist kannst du alles aus der Ferne machen.


----------



## dayday85 (20. März 2013)

Moin,

Da kann ich dir weiterhelfen

Ein NAS zu kaufen ist pure Geldverschwendung ich selbst nutze einen Atom D525, hat mich 70€ gekostet. Ist auf dem Board draufgelötet, sprich du hast Board und CPU+günstiges Notebook-RAM und fertig ist die Kiste 

Verbraucht nicht mal 15 Watt und hat auch onboardgrafik - ein alter Netzteil hast du sicher noch, ich empfehle ein passives, der Atom selbst braucht im Standard auf dem Board keine aktive Kühlung, läuft bei mir schon seit 9 Monaten 24/7.

Als Betriebssystem empfehle ich ubuntu oder besser lubuntu.

Ach ja, das Board hat einen Gigabit Anschluss

Musst mal nach Intel D525MW googlen

Bitte nicht Wunder wegen Rechtschreibfehlern - tippe das grad schnell aufm ipad und das korrigiert mir hier manches falsch


----------



## dayday85 (20. März 2013)

Übrigens kannst du damit dann mehr als mit einem 600+ € NAS...


----------



## Icedaft (21. März 2013)

HP Pro Liant N40L


----------



## AmdNator (21. März 2013)

Hi Zusammen,

es gibt jetzt auch den hp n54l ist der nachfolger vom N40l 

hat jetzt 2x 2,2 Ghz

Ich hab den HP N40L und arbeitskollege von mir auch sind beide sehr zufrieden...

Gruß


----------



## Gast20140625 (21. März 2013)

Es gibt übrigens auch nachfolger des oben erwähnten Atoms. 
Schimpft sich Atom D2700, ist etwas schneller, sparsamer und ab 50-60 Euro zu haben. (inkl.  Grafik auf einem Mini-ITX Board verlötet)
Das Gegenstück von AMD ist die E- und E2-Serie. Bei der CPU Leistung ähnlich, bei der igp um Welten besser, aber das ist hier ja nicht so wichtig. 

Was der TE jetzt macht, muss er selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Icedaft (21. März 2013)

So etwas müßte doch auch noch gehen ?! https://geizhals.at/eu/asus-c60m1-i-pc3-10667u-ddr3-90-mibil0-g0eay0dz-a795443.html


----------



## egor (21. März 2013)

Hallo,

als erstes vielen Dank an euch alle. Aber ich benötige doch etwas mehr Hilfe 

Welches Gehäuse würdet irh den da empfehlen? Idealerweise gedämmt.
WElches Netzteil, ich habe keinz über. Idealerweise passive.
WElches Ram, (ddr3?)
WElche Platten?


Kann ich dann mit so einem MiniITX 24/7 laufen lassen? Geht dann auch wake on lan oder sowas in der Art? Also das er nicht ständig läuft.... also in erster Linie will ich das als Datenaustausch nutzen. Aber ich könnte mir vorstellen irgendwann mal einen ts server laufen zu lasen oder so....


PS.

was sollte so ein mainboard mit sich bringen?

sollte man schon auf USB3 ausschau halten?
SATA 6G/s ist pflicht oder?
passiv gekühlt...? wenns gedämmt ist evtl doch mit CPU kühler? oder lieber passiv dafür kein gedämtes gehäuse und dafür lieber gehäuse lüfter?
was wären den so up to date sachen die ein mainboard mitbringen sollte...

habe hier ein gutes teil gefunden... kostet allerdings etwas! 
*ASUS E45M1-I Deluxe, A50M



Vorshclag für Gehäuse
**BitFenix Prodigy schwarz, Mini-ITX (BFC-PRO-300-KKXSK-RP)

Habe noch einen wichtigen Punkt vergessen. Wie siehts iegentlich mit HD Filmen streamen? Ist das mit diesen MiniItx möglich? (also vom Fernsehere z.B. auf den Server zugreifen (anstatt auf die Platte über USB port)
*


----------



## Icedaft (21. März 2013)

Ich habe selbst schon einige Probezusammenstellungen gemacht, bis jetzt war leider nie das Geld über...

2 x Western Digital Red 2000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (WD20EFRX)
1 x Samsung SSD 840 Series 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TD120BW)
1 x G.Skill DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (F3-10600CL9D-8GBNT)
1 x ASUS C60M1-I, A50M (PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBIL0-G0EAY0DZ)
1 x LG Electronics GH24NS95 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NS95.AUAA10B)
1 x Lian Li PC-Q08B schwarz, Mini-DTX/Mini-ITX
1 x Enermax Triathlor 300W ATX 2.3 (ETL300AWT)
1 x Microsoft: Windows Home Server 2011 64Bit SB/OEM (deutsch) (PC) (CCQ-00130)

545,30€


1 x HP ProLiant MicroServer N36L, Athlon II Neo N36L, 1GB RAM,  250GB (633724-421)
4 x Seagate Barracuda EcoGreen F4 2000GB, SATA II (ST2000DL004/HD204UI)
2 x Kingston KTH-PL313E/4G
1 x HP MicroServer Remote Access Card (615095-B21)
1 x Samsung SH-D163B schwarz, SATA, bulk (BEBP/BEBE)
1 x Microsoft: Windows Home Server 2011 64Bit SB/OEM (deutsch) (PC) (CCQ-00130)

814,06€

Das von Dir gelinkte Board scheint mir ein wenig Overkill zu sein...


----------



## Gast20140625 (21. März 2013)

Gehäuse ist egal, je nach dem wo du das ganze hinstellst, ist es die Lautstärke auch. 
Komplett passiv ist schwer. Wenn, dann eine gute Gehäusebelüftung und einen direkten Luftstrom aufs Board.

Sata 6GB/s ist nicht pflicht, von HDDs wird das sowieso nicht ausgenutzt, ebenso bringt es einem bei Gigabit LAN keinen Vorteil. Aber zur Sicherheit kann man´s aber minehmen.
USB3.0 ist bei Verwendung von externen USB3.0 Speichern auf jeden Fall Pflicht. (sonst gurkt man bei ~20MB/s rum) Hat man sowas nicht vor ist es optional.

Ram nimmst du am Besten DDR3 Low Voltage.
Netzteil eines mit wenig Leistung und hoher Effizienz. (Evtl. Pico PSU)
Bei den Platten nimmst du entweder speziell für 24/7 ausgelegte (teuer) oder normale 3,5" Desktop Platten. (Die wird ja nicht rund um die Uhr beackert, zwischen den Zugriffen muss die ja nicht laufen.)
Ich wüsste nicht, warum so ein ITX Board nicht 24/7 laufen könnte, WOL sollte eigentlich von allen unterstützt werden.

Das von dir ausgesuchte Board ist schon was feines, allerdings mit viel Schnickschnack, der nicht benötigt wird. Dazu (deswegen) ist es auch noch teuer.
Wie viel möchtest du denn ausgeben und was brauchst du alles außer SATA und LAN?

Mir erscheinen die ITX Board mit verlöteten Intel D2700 ganz passend, (10W TDP, CPU Leistung stärker als bei den AMDs mit ~10W) allerdings sind nur 2 SATA Anschlüsse echt mickrig. Da ist nicht viel mit Speicher nachrüsten. 
Wenn du mit 4x SATA auskommst, kannst du ja mal in diese Liste gucken, wenn du mehr brauchst, bleibt eigentlich nur noch dieses Asus. 
Das Asus hat allerdings ein gutes Stück weniger CPU Performance. Ob man die braucht ist dann die andere Frage. Dafür hat es aber auch nur eine TDP von 9W.


----------



## egor (21. März 2013)

Danke für die Vorschläge.

Also was man noch braucht außer SATA und LAN. was meint ihr? Ich will mir hier kein System aufbauen und in 2 Monaten feststellen... oh man jetzt brauche ich das und das 

Also mindestens 4 Sata sollte es schon sein sonst kriegt man ja keine Kapazität hin.
USB 3.0 macht schon sinn denke ich...
Welches Betriebssystem eignet sich den für sowas? Nur Windows Home Server?
Was sind das den für Netzteile? Netzteil eines mit wenig Leistung und hoher Effizienz. (Evtl. Pico PSU)

Das Asus mit 6 SATA 6Gbit/s ist toll. aber kein USB3.0 und es gibt kein Gehäuse mit 6 3,5" Plätzen  also nicht mit MiniITX Format... Oder passt der MiniITX auf einen ATX? GIbt es hier Löcher zu festmachen?


----------



## Icedaft (21. März 2013)

Doch...hättest Du meine Aufstellung mal überflogen, hättest Du das hier entdeckt: Lian Li PC-Q08B schwarz, Mini-DTX/Mini-ITX Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Da gehen 6 Platten plus DVD-Laufwerk rein, USB-3.0 Anschluss hätte es auch. MB mit CPU must Du mal schauen.


----------



## Gast20140625 (22. März 2013)

Beim OS würde ich auf Linux setzen, ITX, mATX und ATX haben alle die gleichen Bohrungen. (Die großen natürlich noch ein paar zusätzliche  )

Bei den Netzteilen such ich ein paar Vorschläge raus, sobald ich über einen PC online bin, mit dem Handy macht das keinen Spaß.


----------



## Stryke7 (22. März 2013)

Wie wärs mit FreeNAS?  Und für größere Datenmengen auf jeden Fall alles auf Gigabit ausbauen


----------



## egor (22. März 2013)

Ich habe mir deine Zusammenstellung angeschaut. ABer was bringt dir den 3.0 Front USB wenn das Board kein Anschluss dafür hat?

hmm was haltet ihr von sowas?

habe mal nach CPU us mit grafik geguckt die haben 65 TDP  das ist nicht so dolle....

1 x ASRock FM2A75M-ITX, A75 (Sockel-FM2, dual PC3-14900U DDR3) (90-MXGNR0-A0UAYZ) lol habs übersehen die haben ja nur 4x SATA 6G
1 x Lian Li PC-Q08B schwarz, Mini-DTX/Mini-ITX


----------



## Gast20140625 (22. März 2013)

Das mit den Anschlüssen ist bei den Mobos mit verlöteten Netbook APUs ein echtes Problem... 
Zur Not könnte man USB3 z.b. über so eine Erweiterungskarte nachrüsten. Wie schnell sowas dann ist: 

Ein "richtiges" Board + extra CPU hat gleich viel mehr Anschlüsse, dafür ist das Ganze nicht so sparsam. Die 65W TDP sind die maximale Leistungsaufnahme der APU. Im Idle kommst du deutlich darunter, aber trotzdem nicht so tief wie mit einem Atom oder einer E-Series APU.
Hier wäre ein FM2 Board mit 7x SATA, sowie intern und extern je 2x USB3 und 4x USB2. (insgesamt also 8x USB2, und 4x USB3)


Netzteile meinte ich so etwas in diese Richtung. Klick. (allgemein nach kriterien sortiert, hab die Modelle jetzt nicht einzeln ausgewählt)
Hier was zu PicoPSU. Kick.


----------



## egor (22. März 2013)

Also hier mal meine Zusammenstellung,

bitte um feedback.

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 3000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST3000DM001)
1 x Toshiba DT01ABA Series 3000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (DT01ABA300/PA4293E-1HN0)
1 x Corsair Vengeance Low Profile weiß DIMM Kit  8GB PC3L-12800U CL9-9-9-24, low profile (DDR3L-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9W)
1 x ASUS C60M1-I, A50M (PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBIL0-G0EAY0DZ)
1 x Lian Li PC-Q08B schwarz, Mini-DTX/Mini-ITX
1 x be quiet! System Power 7  450W ATX 2.31 (BN143)


bin mir net sicher was besser was die platten angeht.... eher mehr umderhung und mehr energie oder langsamer und sparsamer?


----------



## Gast20140625 (22. März 2013)

Wozu 2 verschiedene Platten, die dann auch noch unterschiedlich schnell sind?
Der Ram passt streng genommen nicht, offiziell wird nur bis 1066MHz unterstützt. Auch wenn es sehr wahrschinlich ist, dass er dann einfach auf 1066MHz runtergetaktet läuft, garantieren kann ichs nicht.

Das NT ist eigentlich auch viel zu stark, aber in der passenden Größenordnung (<100W) gibts leider nur Pico PSU.

Du brauchst unbedingt einen Lüfter, der genau aufs Mobo bläßt. Passiv schafft der kleine Kühlkörper das nicht. (kannst auch mal Softy fragen, der hat so ein ähnliches System als Office-Kiste)


----------



## Stryke7 (22. März 2013)

Also mir wäre die CPU zu langsam ...   In meinem NAS arbeitet ein alter Athlon 64 mit 2x 2,8Ghz, und der wird schonmal zu 80% ausgelastet (bei max. Auslastung der Festplatte und mit FreeNAS).

Dafür ist das Board darunter aber sehr gut, und 9W sind natürlich sehr gut.

Beim Netzteil würde ich zu was kleinerem und hochwertigerem greifen.  Bei einem Server solltest du alles haben, was es an Schutzmechanismen gibt, und außerdem eine gute Effizienz.

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...easonic-G-Serie-360-Non-Modular-80--Gold.html  das hier zB


----------



## egor (23. März 2013)

ALso wegen den Platten ist klar das es gleiche sein sollten.... Ich Frage mich nur was besser ist? Langsamer und weniger verbauch oder die mit 7.200 umderhun?

WEgen dem Arbeitsspeicher, das ist das günstigste 8GB kit  also wenn er gedrosselt wird meinetwegen 

Kann mir das mit der Pico PSU noch nicht so vorstellen... wo solle ich dann die ganzen Platten anschließen?

Ich will erstmal nur 2 kaufen... sonst wirds zu viel auf einmal.. aber ich plane da shcon die 6 reinzupacken..... 400W Netzteil wird ja nicht permanent mit 400W betrieben, das ist ja das maximum was er bereitstellen kann oder?

Das Gehöuse hat doch genug Lüfter oder?

• Lüfter (vorne): 1x 140mm (blau beleuchtet) • Lüfter (hinten): N/A • Lüfter (oben): 1x 120mm


Ehmm noch ne Frage. Den Server am besten via Switch an die Fritzbox anschließen oder?

also Rechner, Laptop, Server usw an Switch und vom switch auf die fritzbos .... doer?

WIe ist das mit Wlan geräten? die greifen dann von fritzbox auf den switch bzw, Server.... Oder sollte man lieber direkt mit dem Server eine WLAN verbindung aufabuen.... oder?


----------



## Gast20140625 (23. März 2013)

Welche Platten sich besser eignen:  Ich würd spontan aber zu 5900rpm Green platten tendieren. 

Klar, ein 400W NT gibt maximal 400W ab und nimmt dabei vllt. 440W auf (kommt auf Effizienz an), wenn nur 20 gebraucht werden, gibt es nur 20 ab und nimmt dann halt 23W oder so auf. 
Wenn es nur mit 10% belastet wird, ist der Wirkungsgrad etwas schlechter als beispielsweise bei 80% Auslastung. Deshalb raten immer alle von überdimensionierten Netzteilen ab. 
Bei einem Pico PSU steckt man die kleine Platine in die 24pin ATX Buchse auf dem Mainboard. 
Daran schließt daran ein externes NT an. (Z.B eines von einem Laptop, Vorteile dabei: hoher Wirkungsgrad und passiv gekühlt)

Was du nimmst, einen großen Unterschied mach es vermutlich nicht. 

Wegen der Belüftung kannst du Softy ja mal anschreiben, er hat einen 140mm Lüfter direkt aufs Board gelegt, ob ein guter Luftstrom im Gehäuse schon reicht, weiß ich nicht.

Beim Ram könnte man nich auf welchen mit 1,35V umsteigen, wie viel weniger der dann verbraucht, weiß ich allerdings auch nicht. 

Hat deine Fritzbox Gigabit Lan? 
Wenn ja ist es egal wie du alles verbindest, wenn nicht dann schließe am Besten alle Geräte über einen Gigabit Switch an. 
Wlan würd ich über die Fritzbox und dann von dort per Kabel an den Server.


----------



## Icedaft (23. März 2013)

Beim Pico-Netzteil stört Ihn glaube ich eher die Anzahl der verfügbaren SATA- Anschlüsse. Bei 4 Platten,evtl. einer kleinen SSD für das BS und einem Laufwerk bist Du schon bei 6 x SATA.


----------



## egor (23. März 2013)

genau ICEDAFt 

Die müssen ja ebenfalls versorgt werden (ist ja der Kern eines Servers irgendwie 

hmm er Wirkungsgrad der NT wird also bei max auslastung angegeben?

also lieber einen kleineren nehmen udn dafür auf ein paar % im WIrkungsgrad verzichten?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (23. März 2013)

Bei dem hier steht das dabei: be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 580W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-580W/BN198) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

"Durchschnittliche Effizienz" 

Ansonsten einfach Tests lesen.


----------



## Gast20140625 (23. März 2013)

Afaik ist die Effizienz bei ca. 70-80% am höchsten. 
Darunter und darüber nimmt sie aber trotzdem nur um wenige % ab. 

Die "Abzeichen" 80+ Bronze,Silber,Gold... Haben vorgaben an Effizienz, die bei verschiedenen Auslastungen erreicht werden müssen (Wikipedia weiß mehr dazu.  )

Ein normales NT scheint doch besser zu sein. Dann hast du auch genügend Anschlüsse für Laufwerke usw.


----------



## Stryke7 (24. März 2013)

Eine PicoPSU ist schwachsinnig.  Erstens fehlen dir die passenden Anschlüsse, zweitens sind die Dinger nicht wirklich effizient und drittens würde ich einen Server nicht ohne jede Schutzschaltung bauen  

Der Wirkungsgrad von Netzteilen wird meist bei 20,50,100% Auslastung gemessen.  Den besten Wert hat man davon immer bei 50% Auslastung.


----------



## Timsu (24. März 2013)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> , zweitens sind die Dinger nicht wirklich effizient


 Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass der Energieverbrauch des kompletten Systems mit einer PicoPSU am geringsten ist.
Außerdem sind sie auch ziemlich effizient,w as man daran merkt, dass sie keine Kühlkörper und Lüfter benötigen, Messungen bestätigen die Effizienz.


----------



## Stryke7 (24. März 2013)

Timsu schrieb:


> Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass der Energieverbrauch des kompletten Systems mit einer PicoPSU am geringsten ist.
> Außerdem sind sie auch ziemlich effizient,w as man daran merkt, dass sie keine Kühlkörper und Lüfter benötigen, Messungen bestätigen die Effizienz.


 
Sie brauchen vor allem keine Kühlkörper, weil da so wenig Leistung rauskommt dass schon mein Handy daran verdursten würde 

Aber mal im Ernst, einem Server ein Netzteil ohne Sicherungen zu verbauen wäre schon grob fahrlässig.  

Und ich kenne auch keine PicoPSU die mehr als 3 Laufwerke bedienen kann, daran alleine scheiterts ja schon.


----------



## Lyran (24. März 2013)

Ich werfe als Alternative zum Selbstbauen mal die NAS Geräte von Synology ein, die DS213 habe ich selber beispielsweise ins Auge gefasst. Vorteil bei den Teilen ist, dass schon alles vorbereitet ist und man sich keinen Kopf darum machen muss, wie man welche Funktion implementiert. Erst hatte ich auch mit den HP Micro überlegt, aber da ja doch die ganzen Daten liegen, will ich das das einfach läuft. Sonst wird das nachher noch wie bei meinem Desktop PC, der noch nie länger als 1 Jahr mit der gleichen Windows Installation lief  Sollte man sich imho zumindest angeschaut haben, bevor man sich für einen Selbstbau entscheidet


----------



## egor (25. März 2013)

ALso irgendwie bin ich von diesen kleinen möchtergern CPUs nicht überzeugt.....

Hier meine Vorschläge!

Sockel 1155
2 x Western Digital Red 3000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (WD30EFRX)
1 x Intel Celeron Dual-Core G550, 2x 2.60GHz, boxed (BX80623G550)
1 x G.Skill DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (F3-10600CL9D-8GBNT)
1 x ASRock Fatal1ty Z68 Professional Gen3, Z68 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3)
2 x Inter-Tech Eterno H3 Octagon RTX
1 x Sharkoon SHA350M Bronze 350W ATX 2.3

Sockel FM2
2 x Western Digital Red 3000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (WD30EFRX)
1 x AMD  A4-5300, 2x 3.40GHz, boxed (AD5300OKHJBOX)
1 x G.Skill DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (F3-10600CL9D-8GBNT)
1 x ASRock FM2A75M-DGS, A75 (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) (90-MXGMJ0-A0UAYZ)
2 x Inter-Tech Eterno H3 Octagon RTX
1 x Sharkoon SHA350M Bronze 350W ATX 2.3

Sockel FM1
2 x Western Digital Red 3000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (WD30EFRX)
1 x AMD A4-3300, 2x 2.50GHz, boxed (AD3300OJGXBOX/AD3300OJHXBOX)
1 x G.Skill DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (F3-10600CL9D-8GBNT)
1 x MSI A75A-G55, A75 (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) (7695-020R)
2 x Inter-Tech Eterno H3 Octagon RTX
1 x Sharkoon SHA350M Bronze 350W ATX 2.3



Oder gibt es hierfür eine günstigere Variante mit vergleichbarer Leistung?

Das Gehäuse muss unter 20 cm breite bleiben!!!! 6 Sata anschlüsse mindestens 1x USB 3.0 vorne


----------



## Stryke7 (25. März 2013)

Meine Rede ... 

Ich denke, der G550 wäre die beste Wahl.  Hat genug Power und frisst sehr wenig Strom. 

Wenn es AMD sein müsste, würde wohl der kleinere A4 reichen.


Allerdings ist ein Z68 Board unsinnig, erst recht so ein dickes Highend-Mainboard! 
Ich würde eher sowas nehmen:
http://geizhals.de/asrock-h77-pro4-mvp-dual-pc3-12800u-ddr3-a746893.html

Beim AMD-System wäre natürlich das Mainboard viel günstiger.


----------



## egor (25. März 2013)

hmm bei dem Board was du vorschlägst hat aber 2x SATA 6Gb/s (ASM1061), 4x SATA II RAID 0/1/5/10 (H77).....

Gibt es den viel unterschied zwischen den Sata anschlüssen? Habe jetzt nach 6x Sata 6 Gb/s gesucht


----------



## Stryke7 (25. März 2013)

egor schrieb:


> hmm bei dem Board was du vorschlägst hat aber 2x SATA 6Gb/s (ASM1061), 4x SATA II RAID 0/1/5/10 (H77).....
> 
> Gibt es den viel unterschied zwischen den Sata anschlüssen? Habe jetzt nach 6x Sata 6 Gb/s gesucht


 
Nein, normale HDDs nutzen kaum die Leistung von SATA 1 aus     Nur SSDs werden u.U. von SATA2 leicht ausgebremst, wenn auch nicht viel.   


Mir fällt grade noch was auf:  Wofür eigentlich 2 Gehäuse ?!


----------



## egor (25. März 2013)

hehe das war ein versehen....

wenn das so ist mit den Platten... dann habe ich hier volgendes!

Sockel 1155 417,29 Euro
2 x Western Digital Red 3000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (WD30EFRX)
1 x Intel Celeron Dual-Core G550, 2x 2.60GHz, boxed (BX80623G550)
1 x G.Skill DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (F3-10600CL9D-8GBNT)
1 x MSI B75MA-P45, B75 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (7798-010R)
1 x Inter-Tech Eterno H3 Octagon RTX
1 x Sharkoon SHA350M Bronze 350W ATX 2.3

Sockel 1155 Alternativ mit weniger verbrauch  442,39 Euro
2 x Western Digital Red 3000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (WD30EFRX)
1 x Intel Pentium G630T, 2x 2.30GHz, boxed (BX80623G630T)
1 x G.Skill DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (F3-10600CL9D-8GBNT)
1 x MSI B75MA-P45, B75 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (7798-010R)
1 x Inter-Tech Eterno H3 Octagon RTX
1 x Sharkoon SHA350M Bronze 350W ATX 2.3

Sockel FM2 424,48 Euro
2 x Western Digital Red 3000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (WD30EFRX)
1 x AMD  A4-5300, 2x 3.40GHz, boxed (AD5300OKHJBOX)
1 x G.Skill DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (F3-10600CL9D-8GBNT)
1 x ASRock FM2A75M-DGS, A75 (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) (90-MXGMJ0-A0UAYZ)
1 x Inter-Tech Eterno H3 Octagon RTX
1 x Sharkoon SHA350M Bronze 350W ATX 2.3

Sockel FM1 409,28 Euro
2 x Western Digital Red 3000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (WD30EFRX)
1 x AMD A4-3300, 2x 2.50GHz, boxed (AD3300OJGXBOX/AD3300OJHXBOX)
1 x G.Skill DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (F3-10600CL9D-8GBNT)
1 x ASRock A75M-HVS, A75 (dual PC3-14900U DDR3)
1 x Inter-Tech Eterno H3 Octagon RTX
1 x Sharkoon SHA350M Bronze 350W ATX 2.3



Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (25. März 2013)

Ich würde da FM2 System nehmen. FM1 ist veraltet und daher nicht zu empfehlen, die Stromsparvarianten der Intel CPUs lohnen sich auch nicht wie ich finde. Ich bin ein Fan von Trinity, das gebe ich zu.


----------



## Stryke7 (25. März 2013)

ich888 schrieb:


> Ich würde da FM2 System nehmen. FM1 ist veraltet und daher nicht zu empfehlen, die Stromsparvarianten der Intel CPUs lohnen sich auch nicht wie ich finde. Ich bin ein Fan von Trinity, das gebe ich zu.


 
Naja, so veraltet ist der FM1 jetzt aber auch noch nicht! 
Außerdem ist das bei einem Server auch nur mäßig wichtig oder?  Ich denke, der Unterschied wird in der Praxis gegen null gehen.

Ich denke,25€ für das bisschen Stromsparen ausgeben ist sinnlos, da wirst du in der Praxis auch nicht mehr viel merken.  Wir sind ja schon im sparsamen Bereich 


Ich muss mich ebenfalls als großer Fan von AMD-APUs outen,  aber leistungs- und stromtechnisch wäre vermutlich der G550 besser.


----------



## Gast20140625 (25. März 2013)

Ich würd ja zu FM2 greifen. Eine FM2 Plattform mit A4 ist im Idle (und da gammelt ein Homeserver ja 99% der zeit rum) 10W sparsamer als eine 1155 Plattform mit Pentium oder Celeron. Klick.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (25. März 2013)

FM1 ist genauso wie Sandy Bridge veraltet. Da könnte man auch bei SB argumentieren: "Die sind günstiger, den Unterschied merkt man doch sowieso nicht."


----------



## Stryke7 (25. März 2013)

ich888 schrieb:


> FM1 ist genauso wie Sandy Bridge veraltet. Da könnte man auch bei SB argumentieren: "Die sind günstiger, den Unterschied merkt man doch sowieso nicht."


 
Stimmt schon, aber den Unterschied zwischen dem 3300 und dem 5300 wirst du trotzdem nicht merken.


----------



## egor (25. März 2013)

also sind die Systeme die ich vorgstellt gehabe generell denkbar als Günstige Server Variante?

Jetzt fehlt nur noch einz.

Ich hätte gerne das die Lüfter vom Gehäuse sich automatisch steuern lassen... Am besten durch mainboard, wenns nicht geht dann ein anderes Modul was auf wäre reagirt....

Keine Lust das die dinger ständig 100% geben.....


----------



## Gast20140625 (25. März 2013)

Lüfter über Board regeln lassen ist kein Problem. Enweder man lässt dem Board freie Hand (und ist hoffentlich mit der Regelung einverstanden) oder man legt sich mit diversen Tools (z.B. Speedfan, etwas Einarbeiten notwendig, danach ist es super) selbst Profile an, nach denen das Board dann die Lüfter regelt.


----------



## egor (25. März 2013)

das board braucht aber pwm anschlüsse oder?

die frage ist was ist günstiger?

Boards mit pwms suchen oder ein internes 2,5" pwm steuer tool besorgen...

und vor allem was ist besser?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (25. März 2013)

Du meinst wohl eine Lüftersteuerung, oder ? Ich würde die Lüfter über das Board regeln lassen. Du kannst mithilfe eines Y-Kabels auch 2 Lüfter an einen Anschluss stecken.


----------



## Gast20140625 (25. März 2013)

Und es lassen sich auch 3-Pin Lüfter regeln. Das Board muss Regelung über die Spannung aber unterstützen. (Was aber bei fast allen so ist.)
Trotzdem gibt es bei der Lüftersteuerung unterschiede zwischen den Herstellern.


----------



## Stryke7 (25. März 2013)

Also auf den Asrock-Boards kannst du alle Lüfter steuern.  Meist haben die 1x CPU-PWM, 1x CPU-3pin,  1x Gehäuse-PWM, 2x Gehäuse-3pin und einmal SystemFan-3pin.  Automatisch gesteuert (in Abhängigkeit zur CPU-Temp) werden davon bei Asrock meist die beiden CPU-Lüfter und der PWM-Gehäuse-Lüfter.  Die beiden Gehäuselüfter kann man im UEFI auf einen wählbaren Wert fixieren. 

Ansonsten eben eine passende Software aufspielen


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (25. März 2013)

Der System Fan Anschluss lässt sich nicht steuern. 


Und Regelung per PWM finde ich besser, da kann man das besser einstellen.


----------



## Stryke7 (25. März 2013)

ich888 schrieb:


> Der System Fan Anschluss lässt sich nicht steuern.


Sagte ich was anderes?  



ich888 schrieb:


> Und Regelung per PWM finde ich besser, da kann man das besser einstellen.


 Stimmt, ist besser.  Aber eine Regelung per Spannung reicht fürs Grobe auch aus.


----------



## egor (26. März 2013)

ne Stufenstellungen per Spannung will ich nicht.

Wenn dann PWM.


Welche Y Stecker unterstütz es den beide angeschlossenen PWM Lüfter zu steuern? Habe jetzt bei mehreren gesehen, dass dann nur einer der beiden angeschlossenen Lüftern per PWM gesteuert wird....


müsste ja quasi so ein adapter sein oder?     4 pin zum board, -> 2x 4 pin zum Lüfter   und evtl 1x3 pin für die benötigte Power?


----------



## Icedaft (26. März 2013)

Nanoxia 4-Pin PWM Y-Kabel 30cm, sleeved schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (26. März 2013)

Der Anschluss am Board packt es 2 Lüfter gleichzeitig zu versorgen. Selbst, wenn diese auf 100% laufen. Das Y-Kabel ist gut


----------



## egor (26. März 2013)

Okay vielen Dank für die Info.


Welche 120 ger lüfter würdet ihr empfehlen?


----------



## Gast20140625 (26. März 2013)

Wie viel würdest du denn bezahlen?
Ich würd mal bei den üblichen Verdächtigen (BeQuiet, Noiseblocker,...) vorbeischauen. 
Die haben bestimmt auch sehr gute Modelle mit PWM. 

Bei günstigen Lüftern fällt mir spontan der Arctic Cooling F12 PWM ein. Für seinen Preis echt unschlagbar und auch unabhängig des Preises ein guter Lüfter. Der hätte sogar am Lüfterkabel eine Art Verteiler, mit der du bis zu 4 weitere Lüfter über PWM-Sharing steuern kannst. (Also du kannst 5 Lüfter in einer art Kette hintereinander hängen und es werden alle über das gleiche PWM Signal gesteuert)


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (26. März 2013)

Ich würde Enermax T. B. Silence PWM nehmen. Wenn es etwas mehr sein darf be quiet Silent Wings 2 PWM oder Noiseblocker eLoops als PWM-Variante.


----------



## egor (26. März 2013)

du meinst diesen verteiler hier?

Arctic PST Cable, PWM-Verteiler Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


der ist ja viel besser als so ein Y-Stecker.....

So könnte man 4 case fans mit einem PWM ansteuern?


wie sol ldas den gehen?

1x4 pin stecker (das ist klr für mainboard) 1x4 pin buchste (ist auch klar für einen 4 pin pwm lüfter) aber warum dann 3x3 pin buchsten? (wie werden die anderen 3 den gesteuert? mit dem pwm vom ersten oder wie?)


verträgt den der eine pwm anschluss die gesamte leistung? wenn 4 lüfter auf 100% drehen müssen ?


----------



## Gast20140625 (26. März 2013)

Ne, eigentlich meinte ich den Lüftet hier: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Luefter/Arctic-Cooling/Arctic-F12-PWM-Luefter-120mm::13787.html

Da kannst du einen weiteren PWM Lüfter dranhängen. Und an diesen noch einen, daran nochmal einen usw. Und das so lange bis du insgesamt 5 Lüfter hast. Du benötigst aber ein Mainboard, dass genügend Leistung am Lüfteranschluss hat. 


Wegen der Pins Geschichte:
Einer der 3 bzw. 4 Pins bei PWM Lüftern ist um die Drehzahl auszulesen. Zum Steuern sind nur 2 bei Regelung über die Spannung bzw. 3 Pin bei PWM nötig. Deswegen werden bei Y-Kabeln auch nur 2 bzw 3 an den nächsten Lüfter weitergegeben. Du kannst dann zwar beide steuern, jedoch nur die rpm des 1. auslesen. 

Einige Verteiler haben deshalb einen einzelnen Pin für die weiteren Lüfter. Wenn man noch Lüfter Anschlüsse auf dem Board frei hat, kann man diese fort anstecken und dann die Geschwindigkeit auslesen.  
Das geht auch, wenn du z.B 3 PWM Lüfter über den einen PWM Anschluss regelst und die Geschwindigkeit an jeweils einem 3-Pin Anschluss ausliest. 

Du kannst mehrere Lüfter an einem Anschluss übrigens nicht unabhängig voneinander steuern. Die laufen dann alle mit der gleichen Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## egor (26. März 2013)

JO das mit der gleichen Geschwindigkeit ist ja okay...

Will iegentlich nru 2 Lüfter rein hauen...

Vorne bei den Platten rein, hinten übern Netzteil raus.

Das schickt


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (26. März 2013)

Das sollte auch völlig ausreichen. Schließlich läuft der PC ja nicht besonders oft unter Last.


----------



## Stryke7 (26. März 2013)

Badewannenbehüter schrieb:


> Das sollte auch völlig ausreichen. Schließlich läuft der PC ja nicht besonders oft unter Last.


 
Der Ansatz ist aber nicht so klasse.  Denn du solltest immer vom Worstcase ausgehen, zB:  30° Außentemperatur und mehrstündige Volllast. 
Ansonsten setzt du die Hardware doch einer gewissen Gefahr aus.


----------



## egor (27. März 2013)

Hallo Leute,

kleine Änderung am board und Netzteil (doch mit besserem Wirkungsgrad)

FM2 System 514,63 Euro

2 x Western Digital Red 3000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (WD30EFRX)
1 x AMD  A4-5300, 2x 3.40GHz, boxed (AD5300OKHJBOX)
1 x G.Skill DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (F3-10600CL9D-8GBNT)
1 x Gigabyte GA-F2A85XM-HD3, A85X (dual PC3-14900U DDR3)
1 x Nanoxia 4-Pin PWM Y-Kabel 30cm, sleeved schwarz
2 x be quiet! Shadow Wings SW1 PWM 120mm (T12025-MR-PWM/BL026)
1 x Inter-Tech Eterno H3 Octagon RTX
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197)


Habe ich auch nix vergessen?


----------



## Stryke7 (28. März 2013)

Das Netzteil ist total überdimensioniert, nimm das E9 mit 400W.   Wenn du mehr als 5x Sata brauchst, kannst du auch das 450W nehmen (hat 7x Sata). 
bequiet e9 | Geizhals Deutschland

Ansonsten siehts gut aus.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (28. März 2013)

Ich glaube er hat das 480er wegen dem Kabelmanagement gewählt. Denn dann kann er zum Beispiel die PCIe Stecker abmachen. Das geht beim 400er nicht.


----------



## Stryke7 (28. März 2013)

Badewannenbehüter schrieb:


> Ich glaube er hat das 480er wegen dem Kabelmanagement gewählt. Denn dann kann er zum Beispiel die PCIe Stecker abmachen. Das geht beim 400er nicht.


 
Achso, daran hatte ich nicht gedacht.   Dann macht auch das 480er Sinn, und daher kommt auch der abnorme Preis für die paar Watt mehr


----------



## egor (28. März 2013)

hmm wenn ich das nochmal betrachte muss das nicht umbedingt mit kabelmanagement sein  aber mal schaune!


Noch ein wichtiger Punkt.


Wake on Lane, ist es dann möglich? wovon hängt es ab? von software und LAN karte? Wie sieht es mti Zeitsteuerung aus für runter und hochfahren? was man halt bei einem server benötigt....

Weil nachts muss er nicht arbeiten, tags über nicht umbedingt (wenn ich auf arbeit bin) höchtens wenn ich per fernzugriff hochfahren kann und per teamviewer irgendwas machen will


----------



## Stryke7 (28. März 2013)

egor schrieb:


> Wake on Lane, ist es dann möglich? wovon hängt es ab? von software und LAN karte? Wie sieht es mti Zeitsteuerung aus für runter und hochfahren? was man halt bei einem server benötigt....
> 
> Weil nachts muss er nicht arbeiten, tags über nicht umbedingt (wenn ich auf arbeit bin) höchtens wenn ich per fernzugriff hochfahren kann und per teamviewer irgendwas machen will


 
WoL kann mittlerweile so ziemlich jedes Board.  Häufig ist dafür aber eine Netzwerkkarte nötig, statt dem Onboard-LAN.  Danach benötigst du nur noch einen WoL-Programm auf den anderen PCs, welches das Signal erzeugt.

Zeitgesteuertes Hochfahren ist für gewöhnlich im UEFI möglich.  Herunterfahren würde aber in den Zuständigkeitsbereich des Betriebssystems fallen.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (28. März 2013)

Das Herunterfahren könnte man dann ja über TeamViewer oder Ähnliches realisieren.


----------



## Gast20140625 (28. März 2013)

Was hast du eigentlich vor als OS zu verwenden?

Am Besten loggst du dich über ssh ein und fährst runter. Fertig. (Könnte unter Win etwas komplizierter werden, hab das da noch nie gemacht.)
Damit das etwas komfortabler wird, könntest du dir unter dem Signal-gebebenden (Windows) Rechner eine Batch-Datei erstellen.
EDIT: Hier steht alles. 


Für Zeitgesteuertes herunterfahren erstellst du unter Linux einen cronjob. Bei Windows sollte sowas ähnliches über die Aufgabenplanung möglich sein.


----------



## egor (28. März 2013)

Dankeschön,

habe an windows 7 gedacht...

Weil dann könnte ich auch sonst auf den Rechner was amchen... Der würde unterm Tisch stehen und dann bruache ich mein gaming pc nur noch wircklich zum gamen  (falls Zeit da ist)


----------



## egor (29. März 2013)

ich benötoge ja noch einen switch 

gibt es hier einwände?

TP-Link TL-SG1008D, 8-Port Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Stryke7 (29. März 2013)

egor schrieb:


> ich benötoge ja noch einen switch
> 
> gibt es hier einwände?
> 
> TP-Link TL-SG1008D, 8-Port Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 
Nö, den kann man nehmen. Hab den gleichen als 5-Port Version bei mir verbaut, tut anstandslos was er soll.


----------



## egor (30. März 2013)

Hmm wo erkenne ich den dass das LAN von dem 1 x Gigabyte GA-F2A85XM-HD3, A85X (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) eine WOL funktion unterstüzt?


----------



## loltheripper (30. März 2013)

egor schrieb:


> Hmm wo erkenne ich den dass das LAN von dem 1 x Gigabyte GA-F2A85XM-HD3, A85X (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) eine WOL funktion unterstüzt?


 Eigentlich unterstützen fast alle Realtek-controller das.
Realtek


----------



## egor (2. April 2013)

Hallo Leute,

so heute endlich alle Sachen bestellt.

habe mich noch ein wenig bezüglich der Lüfter umentschieden!!! und eine weitere Platte für Betriebssystem 

folgende Zusammenstellung habe ich jetzt gemacht. Noch ien paar Vibrationsdämpfer für Netzteil, Platten und Lüfter bei casecing bestellt.

ca 570€

1 x Western Digital AV 320GB, 8MB Cache, SATA II (WD3200AVJS)
2 x Western Digital Red 3000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (WD30EFRX)
1 x AMD  A4-5300, 2x 3.40GHz, boxed (AD5300OKHJBOX)
1 x G.Skill DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (F3-10600CL9D-8GBNT)
1 x Gigabyte GA-F2A85XM-HD3, A85X (dual PC3-14900U DDR3)
2 x Arctic Cooling Arctic F12 PWM, 120x120x25mm, 300-1350rpm, 96.8m³/h, 0.5 Sone
1 x Inter-Tech Eterno H3 Octagon RTX
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197)


----------

